# Mosquito



## awcrow91 (Dec 23, 2015)

Been doing decent on night bite. Any of you guys thrown ratltraps for them? Might experiment with it tonight.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## pbarrett10 (Mar 8, 2016)

My buddy and I have been out 2 mornings this week. Threw shadow raps and caught 11 between the 2 mornings. Caught one this morning that spit up a baby perch. So I would suggest anything that looks like a perch should do great.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ive been having decent luck with perch colored f11's but i also think the bite is winding down. if you go out at night and search the rocky shore lines with a head lamp, you will see their eyes. cast past em, pause and twitch the bait close to where you think the eyes were. .


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

dont hold the light on em, as soon as you see the eyes, get the light off them because it will spook them. then just remember where they were and make a cast past them. ive caught a lot of mosquito lake walleye over the years doing this.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Got 4 wading this evening. All of them had perch in their bellies.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Great information guys.


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

Is the bite better at sun up


----------



## pbarrett10 (Mar 8, 2016)

No the bite for me shuts down at sunrise. I only normally wade so once they move back into deep water, my morning is done


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

WOW EZ,,,, that's an awesome pic!
Thanks everyone, for the tips ;>)


----------



## shorelineguy (May 3, 2014)

pbarrett10 said:


> No the bite for me shuts down at sunrise. I only normally wade so once they move back into deep water, my morning is done



Yeah I'm all shore/wading as well. I'm just trying to figure these eyes out. It's getting the best of me right now lol


----------



## awcrow91 (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks for the replies everyone! Got 4 Tuesday night on Hj10s, only 1 last night jigging a ripping rap.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

RobFyl said:


> Got 4 wading this evening. All of them had perch in their bellies.
> View attachment 205962


Looks like you caught critters perch.


----------



## CrappieCowboy15 (Apr 13, 2011)

did pretty well wading last night. when she was blowing jigs were the ticket, exterminator with a glow tail. When she laid down the crank bite picked up, anything perch flavored.


----------



## skuhn86 (Mar 30, 2016)

Can you fish mosquito any hour of the night?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

skuhn86 said:


> Can you fish mosquito any hour of the night?


Sure can.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anything happening out there this evening? Thinking about heading out shortly


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Anything happening out there this evening? Thinking about heading out shortly


Just left pymy. Headed there now.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Didn't go out there. Too long of a drive without knowing. Good luck! Let us know how you do!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Just left pymy. Headed there now.


Shoulda stayed just sayin.


----------



## Blue Collar Bob (Nov 13, 2011)

That thing is a Monster!


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> Shoulda stayed just sayin.


Already had my limit. Went to mosquito and pulled 18 in 2 hours. Here's 11 of them.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Already had my limit. Went to mosquito and pulled 18 in 2 hours. Here's 11 of them.
> View attachment 206109


Nice! Just curious how many throw backs at pyma? We only had one. Undersized I mean. We also Culled one.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Actually had no throwbacks. Smallest was 17.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Actually had no throwbacks. Smallest was 17.


Hmm should be a greaymt year there this year.


----------



## flyphisherman (Jul 7, 2009)

dang jay.....that one looks like it ate a football. Nice work! Good fish!


----------



## pbarrett10 (Mar 8, 2016)

I've always wanted to fish pymy but I have no clue where to wade at out there


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

hd22 For Fisherman of the Year! Walleye Machine(who needs the expense and time for Erie)??


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Didn't go out there. Too long of a drive without knowing. Good luck! Let us know how you do!


Finally tally for the night. Bottom 6 are pymy fish and top 6 are mosquito fish. Pulled 17 all together.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

Always a big difference in size of the eyes when you compare Pymatuning and Mosquito. I know I'll catch hell on here for my opinion but I wish Mosquito had a 15" minimum size limit on the eyes!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

me too ,15 is a nice number. no reason to take ten inch eyes.just look at the difference a couple yrs makes.


----------



## pbarrett10 (Mar 8, 2016)

I completely agree with that. I don't take them home unless they are 16 or 17 anyway. There's a lot of people that take home the little ones and it drives me crazy when I see it


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

pbarrett10 said:


> I completely agree with that. I don't take them home unless they are 16 or 17 anyway. There's a lot of people that take home the little ones and it drives me crazy when I see it


15" should be for all ohio.


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

RobFyl , I agree, 15 inches is a fair number and i don't think you will get beat up too badly on here. With that being said however, i don't think a size limit on Eyes will have much effect on the many Straw Hats that frequent Mosquito Lake.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Don't think many would argue against a state wide 15 inch size limit for both walleyes and saugeyes. State wide 9 inches for crappies also. I'm no angle as I've taken small ones home but they were all deep gill hooked ones.
As far as not having an effect on certain people,,,, once the game wardens start writing tickets,,


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

I've always said there should be a 15" size limit at mosquito for eyes. Every other lake in the area has a size limit why not mosquito. I personally don't keep anything under 15". I find there's really no need to. There's plenty of fish over 15 to be caught and kept.


----------



## litman24 (Feb 17, 2012)

huntindoggie22 said:


> Already had my limit. Went to mosquito and pulled 18 in 2 hours. Here's 11 of them.
> View attachment 206109


North end or south end at Pymy?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

litman24 said:


> North end or south end at Pymy?


Both.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

huntindoggie22 said:


> I've always said there should be a 15" size limit at mosquito for eyes. Every other lake in the area has a size limit why not mosquito. I personally don't keep anything under 15". I find there's really no need to. There's plenty of fish over 15 to be caught and kept.


Every other lake in the area is for sport fishing on walleyes. Mosquito is not. It's a put and take fishery. Does no good complaining on here about people keeping legal fish. Throw them back if they dont meet YOUR size limit or fish one of the sport fishing lakes you talked about. Complaining here will only get the yearly argument started again. And that hasn't changed the size limit in the 12 years i've been here. All it does is get threads closed. Sorry to say but that's the truth.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

chaunc said:


> Every other lake in the area is for sport fishing on walleyes. Mosquito is not. It's a put and take fishery. Does no good complaining on here about people keeping legal fish. Throw them back if they dont meet YOUR size limit or fish one of the sport fishing lakes you talked about. Complaining here will only get the yearly argument started again. And that hasn't changed the size limit in the 12 years i've been here. All it does is get threads closed. Sorry to say but that's the truth.


Did I complain? Nope sure didn't. Just stating my opinion was all.


----------



## RobFyl (Dec 15, 2010)

No complaints here....I just pointed out the obvious. I definitely don't want to start an internet argument. I just find it very odd that Mosquito Lake is the put and take fishery that is used to stock ALL the 15" minimum lakes in our area??? Very odd!!!


----------



## beetlebailey (May 26, 2009)

chaunc said:


> Every other lake in the area is for sport fishing on walleyes. Mosquito is not. It's a put and take fishery. Does no good complaining on here about people keeping legal fish. Throw them back if they dont meet YOUR size limit or fish one of the sport fishing lakes you talked about. Complaining here will only get the yearly argument started again. And that hasn't changed the size limit in the 12 years i've been here. All it does is get threads closed. Sorry to say but that's the truth.


my boat has a 15 in limit!!


----------



## lgmthbs (Jan 22, 2015)

everyone talks about throwing back small ones,but what about the big females full of eggs that everyone shows off on here.if you really care about the quality of the fishery you shouldn't keep any during the spawn.it should be a closed season


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

lgmthbs said:


> everyone talks about throwing back small ones,but what about the big females full of eggs that everyone shows off on here.if you really care about the quality of the fishery you shouldn't keep any during the spawn.it should be a closed season


Couldn't agree


----------



## Lowerider1029 (Jul 8, 2014)

None of us were complaining, just giving our opinion that a 15" minimum was a good thing, no reason to close a thread !


----------



## pbarrett10 (Mar 8, 2016)

The bite has been slow the past couple days. Only picked up three yesterday and I threw everything in my tackle box just to get three. This weather needs to warm up a bit and stay nice


----------



## Leighway (Oct 31, 2011)

pbarrett10 said:


> The bite has been slow the past couple days. Only picked up three yesterday and I threw everything in my tackle box just to get three. This weather needs to warm up a bit and stay nice


Thanks for the report. Nice job.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

lgmthbs said:


> everyone talks about throwing back small ones,but what about the big females full of eggs that everyone shows off on here.if you really care about the quality of the fishery you shouldn't keep any during the spawn.it should be a closed season


The ODNR has claimed for years that Mosquito has zero natural reproduction. Throwing back a fish with eggs means absolutely nothing.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Talked to ranger last night he said there is some natural reproduction in mosquito but not much


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

Hetfieldinn said:


> The ODNR has claimed for years that Mosquito has zero natural reproduction. Throwing back a fish with eggs means absolutely nothing.



It may not mean it will spawn, but maybe leave some fish for other people to catch!


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

There is plenty of walleye at mosquito put in take out lake,u just have to fund them


----------



## Team Warrior (Sep 24, 2014)

Andrew24 said:


> There is plenty of walleye at mosquito put in take out lake,u just have to fund them


Well I have been fishing mosquito for 9 years now, and just got off the lake an hour ago. There is no way the amount of fish that there was even 2 years ago. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Hetfieldinn said:


> The ODNR has claimed for years that Mosquito has zero natural reproduction. Throwing back a fish with eggs means absolutely nothing.


They can be proven wrong. They said that exact same thing for WB til they were shown young walleyes in a shock survey by a friend of mine a few years back. Now they annually stock them to supplement the small amount of natural reproduction. Any lake with wind-blown shorelines is capable of natural reproduction of walleye, maybe not optimum spawning conditions exist but some happens. WB is quickly becoming a decent walleye lake thanks to the efforts of a few people.


----------

